# Help with car stereo purchase.



## 431neb (19/7/13)

I guess this is the best place to get an answer on this topic. It's vaguely beer related as I am fitting this to a bar that will house my keggerator.

Going to a well known retailer in a bright yellow building tomorrow to by a car stereo to fit to my new bar.

I'm determined to spend under $100 dollars.

I have speakers, an amp and a sub woofer already. So I need a "head unit" with iPod connectivity. After that I need advice. I'll leave the head unit gags to others (ooh bad pun sorry).

I know nothing about the speakers amp and subby as they have been promised to me and are unsighted.

Also while I have the ear of AHBs pre-eminent electronics geeks, will the sub woofer shake the shit out of my kegs and what is the likely result?

Here is a link to thd store. I'm leaning towards the JVC for 88 bucks coz it has a remote.

http://www.jbhifi.com.au/car-sound-gps-navigation/mp3-cd-tuners/


----------



## keifer33 (19/7/13)

I installed one of these into SWMBOs car and apart from needing another unit to fix the steering wheel controls it's great. She can control her iDevice from the unit and has better sound output than the stock stereo.

http://www.jbhifi.com.au/car-sound-gps-navigation/mp3-cd-tuners/pioneer/200-watt-mechless-multimedia-audio-receiver-sku-99155/


----------



## donburke (19/7/13)

dont know much about the modern head units, but building the right enclosure for your sub is important

some subs are better suited to ported enclosures, whilst other are better suited to sealed enclosures, volume is important

see what the manufacturer recommends and use the online calculators to help if you have the driver's parameters

a good sub will not only shake your kegs, but also rattle doors, windows, light fittings, rafters and upset neighbours dogs

fully sick mate


----------



## MaltyHops (19/7/13)

Kegwoofa!!!


----------



## 431neb (19/7/13)

Thanks DB, if is in a box already. I plan to cut a hole in the floor of the bar cos it's on castors and point the thing downward.

Maltyhops kegwoofa!!! I like that. Made me laugh.


----------



## bum (19/7/13)




----------



## 431neb (19/7/13)

Agree Bum. But I would like something with lots if flashing lights too. That's important. They're pretty.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (19/7/13)

Get one with a USB port.


----------



## Phoney (19/7/13)

I was in the market for a new head unit about 12 months ago. I found it worth my time to join: http://www.caraudio.com.au/forums/ and ask there.

Seriously, you wouldn't join that forum to ask homebrewing questions and vice versa. That said for a hundred bucks you're not even in the mid range market, so going for the best you can at JB HIFI will probably be about the best you'll do.

Good luck.


----------



## 431neb (19/7/13)

Double post. Doh!


----------



## 431neb (19/7/13)

Thanks Phoneyhuh.

I'm not that fussed as I am being a total tightarse and just wanted to make sure that I wasn't doing anything more stupid than I already am with my 500 kilo car stereo that happens to have beer on tap.

PS I need a pattern to laser cut into the speaker covers. Any suggestions? Something beer related I suppose.


----------



## yum beer (19/7/13)

Some one has to say it....
car stereo for car,
home stereo for home,
what the **** are ya thinking.


----------



## 431neb (19/7/13)

yum beer said:


> Some one has to say it....
> car stereo for car,
> home stereo for home,
> what the **** are ya thinking.


I'm thinking that with the addition of a few bags of ice my self contained bar would function as well in a cow paddock, front yard, beach, car park or warehouse as it will in my shed. I might rent if out!

Not to mention all the free shit in it ( barring the freezer - see ice comment above), including the lights, the speakers and the subwoofer are all 12 volt.

Come and see it next time you're in Melbourne.


----------



## jaypes (19/7/13)

Go an Alpine

I have always fitted them to my cars back in the mobile disco days. Still a good quality head unit but you can get them cheaper off ebay or crutchfield in the states but they dont ship to aus ( i had a mate in the states ship it over)


----------



## MaltyHops (19/7/13)

431neb said:


> I'm thinking that with the addition of a few bags of ice my self contained bar would function as well in a cow paddock, front yard, beach, car park or warehouse as it will in my shed. I might rent if out!


A bit like this?


----------



## woodwormm (20/7/13)

I think head units today are like falcons, commodores, samsung tellies, lg tv's, coles mik or woolies milk,. at a certain price point they're all the same and the technology is way above what human senses can tell any difference in.

pick ur price point, pick the features you want (ie remote, ipod etc) install and enjoy.


----------



## 431neb (20/7/13)

All done! Thanks very much people. 

I think you are right printed forms section. It's playing MP3s only, it's cobbled together from spare parts, it's in a jerry built box and everyone listening to it will be pissed. They probably aren't going to be noting the clarity of Four Seasons or the 1812 Overture. 

Settled on a JVC with a remote that was under 100 bucks with a three year warranty. Thanks Callum at JB in Chadstone.

One thing to note for anyone that is interested. The base model won't have very good compatibility with an iPhone. I went the next model up.

Now I just have to bring all the promised parts together and make some noise. 

With the lack of progress I'm making on the font , I'll have the radio running first. The tail is wagging the dog - The most important element of a bar is the booze surely?

So, get grain mill running, fit thermowell to mash tun, wire radio, paint bar, fit font, fit drip tray and tile the top. WTF am I sitting here for? Kegs are about to blow too. 

I might get a marine enclosure for the stereo just in case there is a mishap.


----------



## breakbeer (20/7/13)

If you've already got an Amp, speakers & sub then why do you even need a head unit? Plug an iPod dock into the amp & be done with it.


----------



## 431neb (20/7/13)

Well **** me breakbeer where were you when I needed you?


----------



## mondestrunken (20/7/13)

Slightly off topic.

A friend gave me a lift the other day, and yes he had an original ye olde cassette player still going hard in the Toyota Starlet. Good times.


----------



## 431neb (20/7/13)

mondestrunken said:


> Slightly off topic.
> 
> A friend gave me a lift the other day, and yes he had an original ye olde cassette player still going hard in the Toyota Starlet. Good times.


My folks bought a boat (ages ago) that was so old it had an 8 track. 

Sorry to anyone who felt old reading that. I'm still getting used to the fact that my apprentices think I'm 100 years old.


----------



## woodwormm (25/7/13)

mondestrunken said:


> Slightly off topic.
> 
> A friend gave me a lift the other day, and yes he had an original ye olde cassette player still going hard in the Toyota Starlet. Good times.





431neb said:


> My folks bought a boat (ages ago) that was so old it had an 8 track.
> 
> Sorry to anyone who felt old reading that. I'm still getting used to the fact that my apprentices think I'm 100 years old.


anyone else noticed how novel it is these days to see a string of tape down the side of the highway? 

In my day it was common place litter, these days it's nostalgic.

Nothing funnier than ejecting your mate's tape, abusing him for his bad taste and turfing said tape out the window at 100 clicks. he should know better than Ratcat!


----------



## petesbrew (25/7/13)

printed forms section said:


> anyone else noticed how novel it is these days to see a string of tape down the side of the highway?
> 
> In my day it was common place litter, these days it's nostalgic.
> 
> Nothing funnier than ejecting your mate's tape, abusing him for his bad taste and turfing said tape out the window at 100 clicks. he should know better than Ratcat!


Ratcat were great! haha


----------



## breakbeer (25/7/13)




----------



## donburke (25/7/13)

breakbeer said:


> tape and pancil.jpg


what about going to hire a movie and then the guy behind the counter asking whether you want it in vhs or beta


----------



## mondestrunken (25/7/13)

431neb said:


> My folks bought a boat (ages ago) that was so old it had an 8 track.


That's nothing, My last boat had a bunch of Gregorian monks in the back of it.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (25/7/13)

Or the days when pubs only had 2 beers on tap.....


----------



## yum beer (25/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Or the days when pubs only had 2 beers on tap.....


Oh **** off, your just being ridiculous.


----------



## joshuahardie (26/7/13)

How are you planning to power it?


----------



## QldKev (26/7/13)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Or the days when pubs only had 2 beers on tap.....



Move to Bundy... the pubs here still think imported beer is VB cause it's come from another state...


I don't know of any pubs with a craft beer on tap


----------



## sponge (26/7/13)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FatHLHG2uGY


----------



## 431neb (26/7/13)

mondestrunken said:


> That's nothing, My last boat had a bunch of Gregorian monks in the back of it.


I won't ask how you turned them on...


----------



## 431neb (29/7/13)

MaltyHops said:


> Kegwoofa!!!


MaltyHops. I was in the shed tinkering with the "KegWoofer" and I needed a place to put the subwoofer down and look what happened! 




Whilst it would be a waste of a couple of kegs, if I were a single man without the steadying influence of a good woman; I would be tempted to make a pair of these for the house.


----------



## bum (29/7/13)

I cannot imagine anything that might sound worse.


----------



## Dave70 (29/7/13)

bum said:


> I cannot imagine anything that might sound worse.



I don't anything about acoustic engineering, which become obvious shortly, but my old Landcruiser ute had zero mounting options for a decent set of speakers. 
Then I discovered a pair of Sony's fitted snugly into the end of a piece of 6" SWV pipe. So I cut two pieces 500 long, fixed the speakers into the ends with heavy gaffer tape and mounted them behind the seats.

The result was as utilitarian as the rest of the vehicle.


----------



## 431neb (29/7/13)

You've got a better imagination than that Bum!

I'm not suggesting it's gonna result in anything "high fidelity" (funny movie that one). It just reminded me of MaltyHops comment earlier.

I've already had a car sound expert tell me that the subby I fitted inside my bar will likely shake it to pieces but as I have said to casual observers of my build, " If it ain't fun, I'm not doing it". Sofar I'm having a ball. 

I plan to post the whole build when it's finished. If I ever get a font.

Cheap Chinese fonts anyone? Should I or shouldn't I? 500 buck vs 2000$. Hmmmm....

Edit grammar. Well sorta...


----------



## edschache (29/7/13)

Dave70 said:


> I don't anything about acoustic engineering, which become obvious shortly, but my old Landcruiser ute had zero mounting options for a decent set of speakers.
> Then I discovered a pair of Sony's fitted snugly into the end of a piece of 6" SWV pipe. So I cut two pieces 500 long, fixed the speakers into the ends with heavy gaffer tape and mounted them behind the seats.
> 
> The result was as utilitarian as the rest of the vehicle.


You shoulda bought a dual-cab hilux. A bit of ply wood behind the rear seat will happily hold 2x10 inch speakers. To some this might seem excessive, they clearly haven't driven down a highway in an old hilux before.


----------



## bum (29/7/13)

Dave70 said:


> I don't anything about acoustic engineering, which become obvious shortly, but my old Landcruiser ute had zero mounting options for a decent set of speakers.
> Then I discovered a pair of Sony's fitted snugly into the end of a piece of 6" SWV pipe. So I cut two pieces 500 long, fixed the speakers into the ends with heavy gaffer tape and mounted them behind the seats.
> 
> The result was as utilitarian as the rest of the vehicle.


That is definitely a better option than the closed ended keg idea. You know when you hear a P-plater's boot rattling up your street before you hear the music, then the car itself (maybe)? That's what those kegs would sound like all the time.


----------



## jkmitsolutions (11/9/13)

Why not go a cheap jaycar amp to run speakers, and a Apple airport express? Stream music to speakers wirelessly..... All 240v... Couple of high level to rca converters to sub amp. Shop around and it might cost ya 120-140. Get an older airport express with a 3.5mm stereo jack output, hook it to existing home internet, and anyone that comes around can hook to the access point, and play music. U need a iPhone to okay music through them. New airport express's don't have a stereo output. I THINK! If your using 12v gear, cheapest way to get big power from 240v to 12v is computer power supply. Most around the 20 amp mark. Simply jump the 20-24 pin plug and it will fire up giving u 12, 5, 3.5 volts. I think u jump the green cable on the 20-24 pin plug to any earth (black cable) and it will fire the psu up like when u turn your pc on.


----------



## jkmitsolutions (11/9/13)

Oh wait,I can't be stuffed reading all the comments. Is this for a car or bar?? That above comment may be useless if it's all for a car. I'm on my phone so excuse my slackness for not reading all the posts. My phones almost knackered!!


----------



## jkmitsolutions (11/9/13)

edschache said:


> You shoulda bought a dual-cab hilux. A bit of ply wood behind the rear seat will happily hold 2x10 inch speakers. To some this might seem excessive, they clearly haven't driven down a highway in an old hilux before.


It's like putting headphones on at the drags and turning them up flat out. They do nothing... Haha. I feel your pain champ. I drive a new triton and think all new tritons are louder than old hilux's haha


----------

